# Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2015)

Pressemeldung


*Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski​*












Tostedt.
 Im maritimen Bereich der Petit Rhône (Süd-Frankreich) fing Babs ihren neuen Welsrekord mit 2,49 Meter Länge. 

Verführt hat sie den Riesen in einer großen Flachwasserzone. Tage zuvor kamen tausende Meeräschen mit dem hereinströmenden Salzwasser in den Fluss. 

So diente auch als Köder eine Meeräsche. Diese wurde ganz nah am Ufer, an einem großen überhängendem Baum weit stromauf,  angebunden. 

Zum Glück war eine starke Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet, denn während des ca. 25 minütigen Drills setzte sich der Fisch kurzzeitig mitten im Fluss in einem Hindernis fest. Die Tage zuvor waren geprägt von starkem Wind und heftigen Gewittern und den drauf folgenden Mückenschwärmen. 

Das Angeln erwies sich als sehr schwierig. 
Am letzten Tag ihres Urlaubes kam jedoch der erhoffte große Fisch für Babs und die Strapazen wurden belohnt.

Mehr Infos zum Fang demnächst auf 
www.babs-angeln.de.


----------



## prinz1 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Hallo!
Ich sag nur :   Petri Heil , Babs!
Grandioser Fisch! Alles richtig gemacht und auf die äußeren Einflüsse geachtet.
Hut ab!

der prinz



_


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich habs bereits in Facebook gepostet. 

NIEMALS hat sie den Waller alleine ausgedrillt. Warum kann man  kein Foto rein packen mit dem Angel-Partner der einen supportet hat?? #q

Mit fremden Federn zu schmücken macht sie sehr unsymphatisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Du warst also dabei?
Dann erzähl mal....

Oder vermutest das nur?


----------



## daci7 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Würd mich auch interessieren woher du diese Info nimmst...
Petri zum dicken Waller!


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich kenne zwei Guides in Spaniene bei denen die Babs war. 
Hier musste deutlich mit hingegriffen werden.

Wer einmal einen großen Wels gedrillt hat, dem ist klar, das dies alleine mit der Statur nicht machbar ist.

Ich sage ja nicht, das es schlimm ist, wenn man sich helfen lassen muss oder helfen lässt beim drill. Wenn man einfach die Rute einmal abgibt um Kraft zu sammeln.

Mich stört das absolut nicht. Es ist ein Traumfisch und auch für Babs hart erarbeitet. 

Aber im Anschluss dann ein Foto zu zeigen auf dem nur Sie zu sehen ist und dann zu schreiben das Babs es wieder mal geshafft hat finde ich schwach. Sie ist Profi-Angler und sollte hier doch ehrlich rüber kommen. Und keinen stört es, wenn der "Mitdriller" auf dem Foto zu sehen ist.

Aber in dem Business darf man das scheinbar nicht auch wenn es das ganze sympathischer und authentischer macht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Schade, dass es kein Video zum Drill gibt. Babs Kijewski ist ja nun mal keine Hühnengestalt und solch einen Trümmer in 25 Minuten auszudrillen, ist schon eine Leistung.


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du warst also dabei?
> Dann erzähl mal....
> 
> Oder vermutest das nur?



Gegenfrage an dich Thomas.

Warst du dabei?

Oder vermutest du das nur, dass Sie es allein geschafft hat?

:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich vermute gar nix.

Weder so noch so.

Zudem isses mir komplett wurscht, ob der alleine oder zu mehreren ausgedrillt und gelandet wurde.

Wenn Du aber so ne Tatsachenbehauptung aufstellst, solltest Du die auch beweisen können.

Vermuten kann dagegen man vieles.......


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Na jetzt werden noch viele Fische kommen, hat ja nun Zeit die Trulla, wo Zesox völlig weg vom Fenster ist


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ist halt ein Business, wie viele andere - wo ein bißchen klappern vielleicht auch zum Handwerk gehört 

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...bensunterhalt-mit-fische-angeln-a-845541.html


----------



## vermesser (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Zunächst mal geiler Fisch, Petri.

Was hat Babs mit Zesox zu tun?


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was hat Babs mit Zesox zu tun?




Sie war mal Teamanglerin von Zesox.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Donschu schrieb:


> NIEMALS hat sie den Waller alleine ausgedrillt. Warum kann man kein Foto rein packen mit dem Angel-Partner der einen supportet hat?? #q
> Mit fremden Federn zu schmücken macht sie sehr unsymphatisch.


Und niemals hat sie allein den Weg nach Frankreich gefunden, geschweige denn an den Fluss.
 Den ekeligen, schleimigen Köder wird auch ein ganzer Kerl auf den Haken gepiekst haben, Frauen machen so was ja nicht.


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Die könne ja auch kein Auto fahren. Obwohl...



...Ihr Steinfurter ja auch nicht 
schöne Grüße nach Süd Texas


----------



## mlkzander (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

na ja ich habe ALLE meine welse > 2.30m alleine ausgedrillt, mal in 20 minuten, mal in 40 minuten

jeder der schon solche granaten gedrillt hat, weiss dass es machbar ist........

hat ja nicht nur mit reiner kraft zu tun son drill, ob die trulla das alleine geschafft hat?
ich traue ihr beides zu, aber egal wie, ein geiler fisch ist es allemal

ich hatte erst letzte woche nen 2.40er in 20 minuten, wo ist das problem?

(allerdings habe ich auch schon einige "teamangler" gesehen die sich haben guiden lassen  )

ach kati: meeräschen sind nicht schleimig


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



mlkzander schrieb:


> na ja ich habe ALLE meine welse > 2.30m alleine ausgedrillt, mal in 20 minuten, mal in 40 minuten
> 
> jeder der schon solche granaten gedrillt hat, weiss dass es machbar ist........
> 
> ...


 

Das du wahrscheinlich eine etwas andere Statur hast als die Trulla....|rolleyes


----------



## mlkzander (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

ja gewisse zweifel kommen ob der statur schon auf

aber machbar ist es trotzdem denke ich

allerdings muss man für eine "kurzen drill" schon permanent grossen
druck machen, sonst wird der waller nicht sooo schnell müde, dass stimmt schon


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich schätze mal sie hat mehr Kraft als einige von euch Milchmännern...

 Ich kann sie zwar trotzdem nicht leiden, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

 Wenn man zig Angeltage im Jahr hat und ständig am werfen ist gibt das schon Muskeln. Bei einigen "Angelprofis" ist mir auch schon extrem aufgefallen, dass der rechte Arm bedeutend muskulöser ist.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bei einigen "Angelprofis" ist mir auch schon extrem aufgefallen, dass der rechte Arm bedeutend muskulöser ist.


Kann auch andere Ursachen haben. Die sind ständig einsam allein am Wasser... |rolleyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal sie hat mehr Kraft als einige von euch Milchmännern...
> 
> Ich kann sie zwar trotzdem nicht leiden, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Wenn man zig Angeltage im Jahr hat und ständig am werfen ist gibt das schon Muskeln. Bei einigen "Angelprofis" ist mir auch schon extrem aufgefallen, dass der rechte Arm bedeutend muskulöser ist.


 

Oh ja vor zwei Jahren habe ich angefangen 300g und schwerere Köder zu werfen, seit dem hat sich mein Aussehen vom frühen Steve Urkel zu Terminator gewandelt|rolleyes


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Für mich sieht die Frau körperlich fit genug aus um das allein zu schaffen. Und falls sie doch Hilfe hatte - who cares...ich lass zB meine Frau auch immer Keschern.


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Oh ja vor zwei Jahren habe ich angefangen 300g und schwerere Köder zu werfen, seit dem hat sich mein Aussehen vom frühen Steve Urkel zu Terminator gewandelt|rolleyes




Nützt nur nichts wenn mal alle zwei Wochen einmal für 2h am Wasser ist ;-)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Nützt nur nichts wenn mal alle zwei Wochen einmal für 2h am Wasser ist ;-)


 

Genauso wenig werden ,,Profis" dicke Arme bekommen wenn sie zig Tage am Wasser sind und mit NormaloKombos werfen die nicht mal 500g wiegen, das ist Ausdauertraining aber bestimmt kein Muskelaufbautraining|rolleyes

Denn wenn ich einmal pro Woche 8-10 Std zb. fische, habe ich insgesamt mehr Gewicht bewegt als die Pros, sprich müssten die arme noch dicker werden als bei denen...
Da die Aussage das man davon dicke Arme bekommt aber völliger Schwachsinn ist geht das nun mal nicht.


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ok, dann mal für dich vereinfacht dargestellt:

 Eine zierliche junge Frau geht das erste Mal einen ganzen Tag Spinnfischen, meinetwegen auch mit extrem leichten Tackle. Sie wird am Abend ziemlich fertig sein und am nächsten Tag einen Muskelkater bekommen. Sobald der Muskelkater abgeklungen ist wiederholt sich das Spiel immer und immer wieder. Und es wird ihr immer leichter fallen den ganzen Tag zu angeln, weil sie sich an die Bewegungsabläufe gewöhnt und ihr Körper, speziell ihre Arme an die Belastung gewöhnt werden indem die Muskeln, Sehnen, etc. gestärkt werden.

 Jetzt verstanden was ich meine?

 Natürlich sieht man dadurch nicht wie ein Bodybuilder aus, weil hierbei die Kraftausdauer trainiert wird.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal sie hat mehr Kraft als einige von euch Milchmännern...
> 
> Ich kann sie zwar trotzdem nicht leiden, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Wenn man zig Angeltage im Jahr hat und ständig am werfen ist gibt das schon Muskeln. *Bei einigen "Angelprofis" ist mir auch schon extrem aufgefallen, dass der rechte Arm bedeutend muskulöser ist*.


 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




Stell dir das ganze über mehrere Jahre vor, wobei die Belastung auf dem Wurfarm höher ist


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ok, dann mal für dich vereinfacht dargestellt:
> 
> Eine zierliche junge Frau geht das erste Mal einen ganzen Tag Spinnfischen, meinetwegen auch mit extrem leichten Tackle. Sie wird am Abend ziemlich fertig sein und am nächsten Tag einen Muskelkater bekommen. Sobald der Muskelkater abgeklungen ist wiederholt sich das Spiel immer und immer wieder. Und es wird ihr immer leichter fallen den ganzen Tag zu angeln, weil sie sich an die Bewegungsabläufe gewöhnt und ihr Körper, speziell ihre *Arme an die Belastung gewöhnt werden indem die Muskeln, Sehnen, etc. gestärkt werden*.
> 
> ...


 

Also entscheid dich mal zwischen gestärkt werden oder extrem aufgefallen das der rechte Arm muskulöser ist...


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Zunächst gestärkt, über Jahre muskulöser


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Zunächst gestärkt, über Jahre muskulöser


 

Und das ist quatsch, wenn du 10 Jahre lang mit 0,5kg Hanteln trainierst, werden deine vorhandenen Muskeln wie du sagst gestärkt und die bewältigen dann das Gewicht und fertig, warum sollten sich mehr Muskeln aufbauen? Dann müsste unser Körper ja mit zunehmendem Alter muskulöser werden, denn jeden Tag tragen dich deine Beine oder deine Kaumuskeln ermöglichen dir deine Nahrungsaufnahme usw.
Mehr Muskeln ,,wachsen" erst wenn auch das Gewicht erhöht wird und dies ist im Angelsport wohl eher umgekehrt der fall, mit den neuen leichten Materialien...


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Super Fisch,

Rest ist mir egal. Was da wieder diskutiert wird.#d#d


----------



## vermesser (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich frage mich auch, was das soll? Der Fisch wurde ja offensichtlich gefangen...ob nu einer zwischendurch die Rute gestützt hat oder nicht ist doch nu echt egal.

Sollte ich sowas mal fangen, und ich brauche Hilfe bei der Landung etc. werde ich mich nicht beschweren  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch, was das soll?


Neid?


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neid?



Von Neid bin ich hier weit entfernt 

Mich stört nur der Kern "Fremde Federn schmücken"

Mir wurde berichtet, das bei einem Guiding in Spanien am Rio Segre des öfteren die Rute von Babsi übernommen werden musste. Ist nicht schlimmt wenn man in die Knie geht aber dann den Erfolg so zu verbuchen das er allein gedrillt wurde ist störend für mich.

Und das war nun mein letzter Kommi hier. 

Sperrt bitte meinen Account. Keine Lust mehr auf "Thomas" den über Moderator  Ban me pls. Over and Out!


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Und jetzt heulen wie ein Mädchen, weil man anderer Meinung ist! :m

Da ist mir Babs doch lieber, völlig egal ob sie den Knüppel auch mal abgeben müsste oder nicht; hat zumindest mehr Eier.


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ihr redet einen Stuß |kopfkrat

Wo heule ich bitte sehr? 

Aber dürft mich gerne bannen? Oder was muss ich machen das dies geschieht?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und jetzt heulen wie ein Mädchen, weil man anderer Meinung ist! :m
> 
> Da ist mir Babs doch lieber, völlig egal ob sie den Knüppel auch mal abgeben müsste oder nicht; hat zumindest mehr Eier.


 

Also es wurde von Thomas gesagt Donschu solle seine Behauptung beweisen, hat er und trotzdem kommt wieder ein Kindergartenkommentar von Thomas, wie nicht nur hier sondern auch bei Verbandsangelegenheiten oder wie vor einiger Zeit bei der Sache mit den Stinten die gerissen wurden und Leute die dies anmerkten verwarnt wurden!
Eier hat in meinen  Augen Donschu, Beweis gebracht und Konsequenzen gezogen, anstatt sich zu verkrümeln oder eben den leichteren Part zu wählen wie Thomas damals schon und lieber die Kritiker verwarnen als die die illegales auch noch offen ins Forum schreiben.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

So, jetzt hol ich mir mal Chips . Lui, planst Du wieder Deinen Ausstieg?

P.S.: Ich wäre nicht dafür, immerhin sorgst Du für Kurzweil...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So, jetzt hol ich mir mal Chips . Lui, planst Du wieder Deinen Ausstieg?


 

Und selbst wenn, dieses behandeln nach zweierlei Maß sieht ja wohl jeder...
Thomas fängt an zu stänkern und am Ende dann noch meinen weil er keine Argumente mehr hat andere wären neidisch...
Warum, darum, weil es so ist....blabla


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Die Moderatoren sind nicht ganz sauber in dem Forum hier.

In jedem Forum kann man seine Meinung kund tun. Nur eben hier nicht. Hier zählt nur die Meinung von Thomas.

Thomas is the Godfather!!!

Daher verschwinde ich hier. Hoffe das mein Account zeitnah gelöscht wird. 

Beste Grüße an Alle!

PS: Dieser Post wird eh gelöscht weil ich den König selbst angreife.


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Leute leute leute...

das ist werbeindustrie.. jeder will immer schöne bunte bilder in katalogen und magazinen sehen und dem wurde dort rechnung getragen.. es gibt die leute die immer alles glauben und kaufen und eben die anderen.. ich kenne wenig andere branchen wo so viel lug und betrug dabei ist wie in der angelbranche.. anderes beispiel für leute die davon vielleicht schon was mitgekriegt haben ist das neue Dead-bait system von einem namhaften hersteller.. da wird grad auch getrommelt wie im busch weil das teil demnächst auf den markt kommt und die ganze "hood" ist schon in heller und feuchtfröhlicher erwartung was da jetzt wieder revolutionäres kommt und würde am liebsten schon vorbestellen obwohls noch nichtmal n genaues bild gibt.. 

also freut euch übers foto oder eben nicht und schenkt nicht allem glauben..

AMEN!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Leute leute leute...
> 
> das ist werbeindustrie.. jeder will immer schöne bunte bilder in katalogen und magazinen sehen und dem wurde dort rechnung getragen.. es gibt die leute die immer alles glauben und kaufen *und eben die anderen*.. ich kenne wenig andere branchen wo so viel lug und betrug dabei ist wie in der angelbranche.. anderes beispiel für leute die davon vielleicht schon was mitgekriegt haben ist das neue Dead-bait system von einem namhaften hersteller.. da wird grad auch getrommelt wie im busch weil das teil demnächst auf den markt kommt und die ganze "hood" ist schon in heller und feuchtfröhlicher erwartung was da jetzt wieder revolutionäres kommt und würde am liebsten schon vorbestellen obwohls noch nichtmal n genaues bild gibt..
> 
> ...


 

Tja und weil die so "dumm" sind und Sachen hinterfragen, sind sie eben Neider in diesem fall, oder was in Deutschland auch gern genutzt wird: Nazis#6
Anders gesagt: der Kluge gibt so lange nach bis er der Dumme ist unter den total verblödeten...


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Gibt n ganz cooles lied zu dem thema..

schenkt uns dummheit, kein niveau...


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Dieser Urlaub wars:

http://www.babs-angeln.de/2012/06/06/babs-angel-tagebuch-juni-2012/

Bei dem Guiding: http://www.bavarian-fishing-tours.de/

Aber die haben mitlerweile Insolvenz für Spanien angemeldet und machen nur noch Guidings in Italien.

Somit sind die Quellen zumindest genannt. Natürlich steht dort so etwas nicht drin aber wenn man mit den Guides in Mequinenza spricht erfährt man mehr.

Hast du ja bestimmt auch gemacht Thomas. Recherche!!!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Einige Leute scheinen einen Chips-Melder zu haben. 21 Leute im Trööt, Tendenz steigend |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Dann mal wieder ernsthaft:
 was ich schon alles an bescheuerten Geschichten zu Babs gehört habe... 
 99% davon gehört in die "_die ist blond & Tussi, die darf das nicht können"_-Hintergrund-Ecke.
 Ähnlich viel Scheixx wurde nur über Auwa verbreitet.
 Quasi jeder hatte einen "guten Bekannten", der mal gesehen hat, dass...

 Hätte der liebe Robin Illner den Wels gefangen (ähnliche Gewichtsklasse wie Babs; sorry, Robin), würde keine Sau das kommentieren!


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Donschu schrieb:


> http://www.babs-angeln.de/2012/06/06/babs-angel-tagebuch-juni-2012/




Aber da sind doch auf den Bildern die Helfer mit drauf. Also eurer Meinung nach müsste doch dann alles sauber sein.


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Aber da sind doch auf den Bildern die Helfer mit drauf. Also eurer Meinung nach müsste doch dann alles sauber sein.



Eben... Ich raff das auch nicht!

Lasse labern... |bla:


----------



## vermesser (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich wiederhole gern meine Frage: WAS WÄRE DENN SO SCHLIMM, WENN SIE SICH HÄTTE HELFEN LASSEN?? 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber wenn ich mit Kumpels los bin und einer von uns hat was großes, außergewöhnliches etc...so helfen wir uns bei der Landung...und trotzdem hat ihn der gefangen, der ihn am Haken hatte...auch wenn mein Kumpel oder auch Guide ihn keschert, greift oder sonstwas...??!! Ich verstehe das Problem hier nicht.

Is ja nicht so, dass Babs tote Zander drillen würde     .


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Aber da sind doch auf den Bildern die Helfer mit drauf. Also eurer Meinung nach müsste doch dann alles sauber sein.




Da sind die Helfer mit drauf. Das sind aber auch die Fische von 2012 und nicht von 2015.

Ach egal. Jetzt löscht bitte meinen Account  Danke!!! #6


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



vermesser schrieb:


> Is ja nicht so, dass Babs tote Zander drillen würde     .



Und sich beim Anhaken womöglich noch helfen lassen würde...|supergri


----------



## Lommel (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und sich beim Anhaken noch helfen lassen würde...|supergri



Wenn der Anhaker nachher mit auf dem Bild ist, wäre das für mich in Ordnung :g


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Aber da sind doch auf den Bildern die Helfer mit drauf. Also eurer Meinung nach müsste doch dann alles sauber sein.



Jaja, aber da muß doch noch genau geschrieben werden wer nun wie lange die Rute gehalten hat...in Prozentangaben versteht sich. Logisch, oder? |rolleyes

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft: Sie wird sich bei den Helfern schon bedankt haben. Mal abgesehen davon das das Guiding sicher auch nicht kostenlos war. Die Guides haben einen zufriedenen Kunden mehr und sie vermarktet den Wels als ihren neuen PB. So läuft nunmal das Geschäft...


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft: Sie wird sich bei den Helfern schon bedankt haben.




"Bedankt" if you know what I mean...


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Lommel schrieb:


> Wenn der Anhaker nachher mit auf dem Bild ist, wäre das für mich in Ordnung :g



Für mich nicht.
Der eigentliche Fänger müsste auch aufs Bild!
Also alle drei, dann wärs OK.:m


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> "Bedankt" if you know what I mean...



|bigeyes|muahah:


----------



## vermesser (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Meine Fresse...hier is ja was los...ja, sie hat den Wels nicht allein gefangen und prostituiert sich für dicke Fische...

Selbst wenn, wäre es ihre Sache.

Ich bin beleibe kein Fan der Profiangler und -innen, aber wie man einen so geilen Fisch so zerreden kann, ist echt nur mit Neid erklärbar, dass dieses "dumme blonde" Weibchen Angelmöglichkeiten und Fänge hat, wovon wir nur träumen können...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Für mich nicht.
> Der eigentliche Fänger müsste auch aufs Bild!
> Also alle drei, dann wärs OK.:m



Du meinst, der örtliche Fischer?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ja, eben der dem er den Fisch abgeschwatzt hat.|supergri


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



vermesser schrieb:


> Meine Fresse...hier is ja was los...ja, sie hat den Wels nicht allein gefangen und prostituiert sich für dicke Fische...
> 
> Selbst wenn, wäre es ihre Sache.
> 
> Ich bin beleibe kein Fan der Profiangler und -innen, aber wie man einen so geilen Fisch so zerreden kann, ist echt nur mit Neid erklärbar, dass dieses "dumme blonde" Weibchen Angelmöglichkeiten und Fänge hat, wovon wir nur träumen können...




1. Sie ist kein normlo Angler sondern Profi-Angler und steht in der Öffentlichkeit. Das ändert für mich einiges!

2. Neidisch bin ich nicht. Ich finde es einen klasse Fisch. Ich habe aber selbst schon einige Welslein gefangen so das der Faktor "Neid" bei mir nicht zutrifft.

*"Wo isn des Hirn? Do wos hi kört! Des glaub i net"*


----------



## Purist (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Was ist denn hier los? Babs ist eine Marketingpuppe, zumindest verkauft sie sich so. Das machen alle männliche Pendants genauso, wer's braucht, nur zu. In den USA präsentieren immer junge Bikinimädels den Angelkram, hier gibt's eben diesen dezenten Versuch, scheint ja bei manchen zu fruchten. 

Mir persönlich ist's wurscht, ich kann mit derlei Werbung nix anfangen und bevor ich Babs als Anglerin ernst nehmen kann, muss sie noch wesentlich mehr an ihrer Seriosität arbeiten. Das schaffen Männer mit dem Job schon kaum noch, daher erwarte ich das noch nicht einmal mehr.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole gern meine Frage: WAS WÄRE DENN SO SCHLIMM, WENN SIE SICH HÄTTE HELFEN LASSEN??
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber wenn ich mit Kumpels los bin und einer von uns hat was großes, außergewöhnliches etc...so helfen wir uns bei der Landung...und trotzdem hat ihn der gefangen, der ihn am Haken hatte...auch wenn mein Kumpel oder auch Guide ihn keschert, greift oder sonstwas...??!! Ich verstehe das Problem hier nicht.


|good:


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Purist schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? Babs ist eine Marketingpuppe, zumindest verkauft sie sich so. Das machen alle männliche Pendants genauso, wer's braucht, nur zu. In den USA präsentieren immer junge Bikinimädels den Angelkram, hier gibt's eben diesen dezenten Versuch, scheint ja bei manchen zu fruchten.
> 
> Mir persönlich ist's wurscht, ich kann mit derlei Werbung nix anfangen und bevor ich Babs als Anglerin ernst nehmen kann, muss sie noch wesentlich mehr an ihrer Seriosität arbeiten. Das schaffen Männer mit dem Job schon kaum noch, daher erwarte ich das noch nicht einmal mehr.




Ich finde es schon gut wenn es Angler gibt, die etwas mehr in der Öffentlichkeit stehen und den Sport verbreiten. 

Aber eigener Fleiß ist immer mehr wert als "zugekaufter". Und dann aber den zugekauften noch so auslegen, als ob man es selbst geschafft hätte...

Auwa war hier zum Beispiel ein absolutes Aushängeschild und hat meiner Meinung nach alles richtig gemacht! RIP!


----------



## BallerNacken (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Hat schonmal jemand daran gedacht, das die Guides (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) gar nicht mit auf das Bild wollten?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand daran gedacht, das die Guides (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) gar nicht mit auf das Bild wollten?


 

Stimmt Werbung ist schlecht für die...#t


----------



## tomsen83 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ey wirklich, tut doch nicht so als ob ihr nicht alle wüsstet wie das im Rahmen der Angelindustrie/ Werbung usw. läuft. Da sag ich doch mal fix Petri zu dem schönen Fisch (unabhängig das eine Zeile wie "danke an meine Helfer" oder so ähnlich sicher auch keinem weh tut)

VIEL BESSER finde ich aber, dass hübsche Mädels immer öfter mit Angeln in Zusammenhang gebracht werden. Tut meinen Augen gut und der Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit ist dies sicher auch nicht abträglich...
Oder doch lieber kräftige Männer im Flecktarn nach 7 Tagen Outdoor mit schleimigen Wallern im Schlamm...mhhhhh

Da fällt, zumindest mir, die Entscheidung leicht:q:q:q


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole gern meine Frage: WAS WÄRE DENN SO SCHLIMM, WENN SIE SICH HÄTTE HELFEN LASSEN??
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber wenn ich mit Kumpels los bin und einer von uns hat was großes, außergewöhnliches etc...so helfen wir uns bei der Landung...und trotzdem hat ihn der gefangen, der ihn am Haken hatte...auch wenn mein Kumpel oder auch Guide ihn keschert, greift oder sonstwas...??!! Ich verstehe das Problem hier nicht.
> 
> Is ja nicht so, dass Babs tote Zander drillen würde     .



Bei mir ist das anders. Helfen sehr gerne aber wenn ich einen  Waller drille und die Rute abgeben muss, weil ich nicht in der Lage bin ihn auszudrillen, dann sehe ich nicht, das es mein Fisch ist sondern unserer. Und dann ist es auch nicht mein neuer PB! Denn ich hätte es nicht geschafft. 

Natürlich ist es ein tolles Erlebnis und ein gigantischer Erfolg für das Team wenn man einen Fisch gemeinsam landen kann.

Aber die Babsi schmückt sich mit fremden Federn und sagt, das sie den Waller gefangen hat und das es Ihr neuer PB ist.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Donschu schrieb:


> 1. Sie ist kein normlo Angler sondern Profi-Angler und steht in der Öffentlichkeit. Das ändert für mich einiges!



Guided Sie? Nimmt Sie an irgendwelchen Weltmeisterschaften teil? Verkauft Sie Fisch? Bringt Sie irgendwem Angeln bei? Sie ist im Kern so viel Profi-Angler wie die Mädels aus dem Carponizer...   Sie verkauft Bilder, die aus Fisch und Blondine bestehen und zu Marketingzwecken genutzt werden... Damit Fisch auch tatsächlich dabei ist, wendet Sie sich an Leute, die sich damit auskennen... Erstaunlich, dass es Leute gibt, die da andere Erwartungen hegen...


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Donschu schrieb:


> Aber die Babsi schmückt sich mit fremden Federn .



Vorsicht! Das sind immer noch Behauptungen bzw. Vermutungen von einem beleibten Chauvinisten.

Oder gibt es mittlerweile einen stichfesten Beweis?


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Das sind immer noch Behauptungen bzw. Vermutungen von einem beleibten Chauvinisten.



Halt mal den Ball flach. Was sollen solche sticheleien?
Völlig beschissen wie hier auf Donschu eingehackt wird.


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

eigentlich nicht mein Stil, aber hat noch jemand Popcorn?


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Halt mal den Ball flach. Was sollen solche sticheleien?
> Völlig beschissen wie hier auf Donschu eingehackt wird.



Auf eine Frau "einzuhacken" die sich hier nicht wehren kann ist auch kacke. Da keiner was genaues weiß, lasst uns doch alle Schweigen und jeder denkt sich seinen Teil über die Barbara. 

|schlafen


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich denk mir über diese Frau überhaupt nichts. Genauso wenig wie über andere Angler die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen. Ich bin froh wenn ich alleine im Busch sitzen und in Ruhe angeln kann.
Jemand der sich gezielt in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert muss das ertragen können--


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Auf eine Frau "einzuhacken" die sich hier nicht wehren kann ist auch kacke. Da keiner was genaues weiß, lasst uns doch alle Schweigen und jeder denkt sich seinen Teil über die Barbara.
> 
> |schlafen



Was hat das nun mit Frauen zu tun? Das hat was mit der Statur zu tun. Und die könnte auch von einem Mann sein.

Ihr seid einfach der Abschuss  Mein Tag im Büro ist gerettet!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Donschu schrieb:


> Ich habs bereits in Facebook gepostet.
> NIEMALS hat sie den Waller alleine ausgedrillt.
> 
> Das mag ja sein, aber...
> ...



wer Federn tragen kann...



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Guided Sie? Nimmt Sie an irgendwelchen Weltmeisterschaften teil? Verkauft Sie Fisch? Bringt Sie irgendwem Angeln bei? Sie ist im Kern so viel Profi-Angler wie die Mädels aus dem Carponizer...   Sie verkauft Bilder, die aus Fisch und Blondine bestehen und zu Marketingzwecken genutzt werden... Damit Fisch auch tatsächlich dabei ist, wendet Sie sich an Leute, die sich damit auskennen... Erstaunlich, dass es Leute gibt, die da andere Erwartungen hegen...




Det's the point!|wavey:


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Sobald hier was gegen jemand gesagt wird der im Rampenlicht steht oder - Oh mein Gott! - eine Frau ist, ist man sofort neidisch auf den Fisch oder ein Chauvinist. Auf die Idee das die Kritik gerechtfertigt sein könnte, kommt niemand. So nach dem Prinzip "Jeder ist erstmal unschuldig, solange mir seine Meinung passt oder sie Brüste hat!" *kopfschüttel*


----------



## ronram (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Franky schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht mein Stil, aber hat noch jemand Popcorn?


Ja, absolut unterhaltsam hier. 
Würde ich nicht gerade in einer Vorlesung sitzen, hätte ich mir schon längst ein Bier aufgemacht.  :-D


----------



## wobbler68 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Stimmt,echt  unterhaltsam hier.

Ich habe grade mein Mittag gekocht,vor lauter mitlesen sind mir die Salzkartoffeln zerfallen.
Jetzt gibt es halt Kartoffel Püree.


----------



## Purist (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> VIEL BESSER finde ich aber, dass hübsche Mädels immer öfter mit Angeln in Zusammenhang gebracht werden. Tut meinen Augen gut und der Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit ist dies sicher auch nicht abträglich...
> Oder doch lieber kräftige Männer im Flecktarn nach 7 Tagen Outdoor mit schleimigen Wallern im Schlamm...mhhhhh



Du hast doch beides, die hübschen Mädels und die ultraharten kurzgeschorenen Flecktarnbierbauchträger.
Was daran so elend ist: Das ist bei jedem "typischen" Männerhobby so... egal ob Computerfreak oder Autoschrauberei, irgendwann tummeln sich leicht bekleidete Mädels in der Szene, genauso wie die Militariafreunde. 

Erfreulich? Keine Ahnung wie Frauen das wirklich sehen. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn die breite "Durchschnittsmasse" an Frauen Interesse an dem Hobby zeigen würde, nicht nur ein paar Wackelmodels, die damit (ihrem Äußeren) primär nur Geld verdienen wollen, sondern auch viel mehr solche, die einfach Spaß am Angeln haben und es auch als Erholung vom Alltag ansehen.


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Krass wie hier von manchen differenziert wird.

Guiding an sich, also das zeigen von Angelplatz, Montage und Co. ist doch wohl das Maximum an Hilfe, die man bekommen kann. Ohne die Guides käme der Fisch erst garnicht ans Band. 

Somit müsste der Guide immer aufn Foto sein. 

@Donschu 
Ziemlich heuchlerisch, öffentlich zuzugeben, dass man sich guiden lässt (davon gehe ich einfach mal aus, wenn man in so engen Kontakt steht), dann aber über andere herziehen, dass ihnen beim Drill geholfen wurde und der Fisch somit nicht deren verdienst sei.

Bei so Guidingtouren an sich ist es doch so, dass der Erfolg vom Guide abhängt und der Angler den Erfolg im Grunde kauft.

Da finde ich es wesentlich weniger schlimm, sich beim Drill kurz helfen zu lassen.


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Donschu schrieb:


> Was hat das nun mit Frauen zu tun? Das hat was mit der Statur zu tun. Und die könnte auch von einem Mann sein.
> 
> Ihr seid einfach der Abschuss  Mein Tag im Büro ist gerettet!!!



Hat nix damit zu tun das sie eine Frau ist...habe sie nur als Frau bezeichnet weil sie eine ist. Demnächst schreibe ich "Person" - habe nicht vor hier speziell Frauen zu schützen.

Dennoch folgendes: Du hast Infos von Guides bekommen das die quietschende Barbara 2012 Hilfe beim Drillen brauchte und sagst sie schmückt sich mit fremden Federn. Auf dem Bericht den du gepostet hast sind die Guides aber auch mit drauf.

Welchen Beweis hast du für diesen Fisch? Keinen. Einfach nur Mutmaßungen das sie das mit ihrer Statur ja gar nicht schaffen kann. Wer einmal Hilfe brauchte braucht sie immer. Naja wenn du meinst. 

Ich kenne Sportstudentinnen die haben eine ähnlich zierliche Statur wie die Babs und Ottonormalangler würde sicher in jeder Leichtathletikdisziplin von denen abgekocht werden.


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Was hat Leichtathletik mit Wallerangeln zu tun?


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Krass wie hier von manchen differenziert wird.
> 
> Guiding an sich, also das zeigen von Angelplatz, Montage und Co. ist doch wohl das Maximum an Hilfe, die man bekommen kann. Ohne die Guides käme der Fisch erst garnicht ans Band.
> 
> ...



Ich habe IMMER komplett selbst ausgedrillt und mir beim Drill nicht helfen lassen. Wäre ja noch schöner. 

Und ja, natürlich habe auch ich mit Guides zu tun. Verwerflich? Nein!


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Was hat Leichtathletik mit Wallerangeln zu tun?



Kraft, Kondition usw? Ich persönlich finde den Drill eines großen Wallers zumindest sportlich - daher der Leichathletikvergleich.

Die Quintessenz des Kommentars war eigentlich, das auch kleine, zierliche Menschen so etwas leisten können.


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Wünsche Euch noch viel Spass beim Diskutieren. Ich habe meinen Account in diesem glorreichen Forum löschen lassen. Wird hoffentlich bald soweit sein.

Ich verabschiede mich an dieser Stelle und verbringe lieber die Zeit am Wasser. 

Gruß auch an die Babsi


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Donschu schrieb:


> Ich habe IMMER komplett selbst ausgedrillt und mir beim Drill nicht helfen lassen. Wäre ja noch schöner.
> 
> Und ja, natürlich habe auch ich mit Guides zu tun. Verwerflich? Nein!


Und was is da nun der Unterschied?

Beides ist doch Hilfe von anderen, ohne die du deinen Fisch nicht gefangen hättest.

Ergo, wenn Babs Waller nicht ihr verdienst ist, sind deine Waller nicht dein Verdienst. Punkt 
Tschüss


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Die Vergleiche hinken nicht nur, die haben nichtmal Beine mit denen das möglich wäre. Mich würde mal interessieren wer hier schonmal so einen Bullen gedrillt hat (Ufer, Boot, Stillwasser, Strömung, ..); so wie ich das sehe, haben hier keine 3 Leute schonmal die Erfahrung gemacht was es heißt so einen Fisch zu drillen. Dampfplauderer hier..


----------



## Dxnschx (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche hinken nicht nur, die haben nichtmal Beine mit denen das möglich wäre. Mich würde mal interessieren wer hier schonmal so einen Bullen gedrillt hat (Ufer, Boot, Stillwasser, Strömung, ..); so wie ich das sehe, haben hier keine 3 Leute schonmal die Erfahrung gemacht was es heißt so einen Fisch zu drillen. Dampfplauderer hier..



Absolut korrekt.


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Und was is da nun der Unterschied?
> 
> Beides ist doch Hilfe von anderen, ohne die du deinen Fisch nicht gefangen hättest.
> 
> ...


@Donschu 
Dazu fällt dir wohl nix ein [emoji23]


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Da fällt einem wirklich nichts mehr ein. Es geht um den Drill und nicht die Vorbereitung dazu. Ist vergleichbar als würde man nach Kenia zum Jagen fahren und sich dann anrufen lassen wenn das Wild erlegt ist um sich damit fotografieren zu lassen.


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> @Donschu
> Dazu fällt dir wohl nix ein [emoji23]


 Wow, das absolute Totschlagargument. #d


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Achso man muss zwischen Vorbereitung und Drill differenzieren, jetzt versteh ich das.

Also ist der Waller mein Verdienst, wenn ich mir Angelplatz, Montage, Köder usw zeigen lasse und den Fisch nur noch rausziehen muss, wenn mir aber kurz einer die Angel abnimmt hab ich den garnicht verdient?

Interessant 

Leute, der Waller ist mein Verdienst, wenn ich das Gewässer selbst erkunde, mir meine Stelle suche, dem Fisch mit meiner Montage überliste und raushole. Nix anderes

Hört auf zu differenzieren, so wie es euch am besten in den Kragen passt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Hier auf ein Mädel losgehen und sich selber schlimmer benehmen als die größten Zicken..

Unglaublich..

Ihr solltet mal wieder die Boardregeln in Erinnerung rufen bez. Nettiquette ...
Danke.


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier auf ein Mädel losgehen und sich selber schlimmer benehmen als die größten Zicken..
> 
> Unglaublich..
> 
> ...



Du hast es doch ausgelöst und dir keine Mühe gemacht dich zu erklären. Lieber siehst du zu wie Donschu hier zur Schnecke gemacht wird.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> @Donschu
> Dazu fällt dir wohl nix ein [emoji23]


 

Hast du es immer noch nichtkapiert?
Der Guide hat beide da hin gebracht wo Fisch ist, der eine hat seine Fische selber gedrillt komplett und gelandet, die andere behauptet dies obwohl es gegenteilige Aussagen gibt....
Jetzt verstanden?
Und du bezahlst den Guide damit er dich zum fisch führt, fangen musst du ihn selbst und am besten dann ohne Hilfe auch landen, wird dabei Unterstützung nötig ist es eben euer Fisch und nicht Trulla ihrer alleine...
Aber du bekommst für dein Geld nicht direkt Erfolg-Fisch!, das wäre dann ja eine Fanggarantie die wohl niemand gibt...
Und ja hier wurde differenziert, wenn du dazu keine Argumente hast lass es doch, aber sage nicht allen anderen sie sollen damit aufhören damit es dir passt...


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Achso man muss zwischen Vorbereitung und Drill differenzieren, jetzt versteh ich das.
> 
> Also ist der Waller mein Verdienst, wenn ich mir Angelplatz, Montage, Köder usw zeigen lasse und den Fisch nur noch rausziehen muss, wenn mir aber kurz einer die Angel abnimmt hab ich den garnicht verdient?
> 
> ...


Machst Du doch die ganze Zeit ohne auch nur jemals einen anständigen Waller gedrillt zu haben und stellt obskure Thesen und Vergleiche auf.


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Aber du bekommst für dein Geld nicht direkt Erfolg-Fisch!, das wäre dann ja eine Fanggarantie die wohl niemand gibt...


Doch. Gibt Guidings mit 2m+ Garantie.



> Und ja hier wurde differenziert, wenn du dazu keine Argumente hast lass es doch, aber sage nicht allen anderen sie sollen damit aufhören damit es dir passt...


Windmühlen.. ist vergleichbar als würde man mit einer Daunenfeder auf einen Amboss schlagen. Kann man machen, bringt aber nix.


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Hast du es immer noch nichtkapiert?
> Der Guide hat beide da hin gebracht wo Fisch ist, der eine hat seine Fische selber gedrillt komplett und gelandet, die andere behauptet dies obwohl es gegenteilige Aussagen gibt....
> Jetzt verstanden?
> Und du bezahlst den Guide damit er dich zum fisch führt, fangen musst du ihn selbst und am besten dann ohne Hilfe auch landen, wird dabei Unterstützung nötig ist es eben euer Fisch und nicht Trulla ihrer alleine...
> ...


Ich glaub eher du hast meine Aussage nicht ganz Verstanden.

Leute die sich Guiden lassen werden wie du sagst zum Fisch geführt. Somit hätten sie den Fisch wohl alleine,also ohne der Hilfe eine weitere Person, nicht gefangen.

Der Babs wurde zudem noch ein wenig im Drill geholfen (wird zumindest hier behauptet) 

Trotzdem hat sowohl Babsi als auch jeder andere Angler, der sich Guiden lässt, den Fisch nur mit Hilfe einer anderen Person gefangen. 

Dennoch ist der Waller der geguideten Angler selbst verdient, der von Babsi aber nicht.


Im übrigen gibt es Guidingtouren mit Fanggarantie ja sogar mit 2m-Garantie.
War vor kurzem erst ne Diskussion im wallerforum


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Dampfplauderer hier..



Du schwallst doch aber auch die ganze Zeit nur rum hier, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wat meinste, hat se den selbst ausgedrillt oder hat se nich?


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist der Waller der geguideten Angler selbst verdient, der von Babsi aber nicht.



Allerdings verdient sie Ihr Geld damit und drückt sich in die Öffentlichkeit. Wenn ich das tuhe muss ich auch ehrlich sein sonst schlägt das ziemlich große Wellen ( Dietmar Isaiasch). Die genannten Guides sind übrigens in meiner Nachbarortschaft heimisch und ich kenne sie seit ewigen Zeiten...ich glaube das was sie sagen....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher du hast meine Aussage nicht ganz Verstanden.
> 
> Leute die sich Guiden lassen werden wie du sagst zum Fisch geführt. Somit hätten sie den Fisch wohl alleine,also ohne der Hilfe eine weitere Person, nicht gefangen.
> 
> ...


 

Na Glückwunsch und wenns kein 2m+ Waller gibt gibs Geld zurück?Wird sich denke ich sehr lange halten das Geschäftsmodell|rolleyes
Ums Guiding ging es hier erst seit dem du damit ankamst....
Es ging von Anfang an darum was nach dem Biss passiert ist, sprich ob da geholfen wurde oder nicht den Fisch alleine zu landen nicht mehr nicht weniger, was du jetzt drüber denkst ob der eine und der andere sich zur Angelstelle haben fahren lassen interessiert gar nicht...


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



chris1974 schrieb:


> ohne auch nur jemals einen anständigen Waller gedrillt zu haben und stellt obskure Thesen



Kennst mich anscheinend gut [emoji19]


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Wenn jetzt das Gezicke und die persönliche Anmache untereinander nicht aufhört, gibts Punkte..

Egal wer angefangen hat oder wer nicht aufhört.

Danke.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

die Sache ins rollen bringen und dann wieder mit erhobenen Finger in die Bresche springen und drohen, so kennt man ihn...#d#d#d#d#d
Du bist nämlich noch den Beweis deiner Behauptung schuldig hier seit Seite 1, dafür das sie keine Hilfe bekommen hat...


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich finds einfach nur witzig, dass sich hier Leute die sich guiden lassen,also annähernd das Maximum an Hilfe erhalten, daran stören dass der Babs beim Drill geholfen wurde. 

Hilfe ist Hilfe, scheiß egal ob vor oder nach dem Biss.

Bin dann ma weg [emoji23]


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur witzig, dass sich hier Leute die sich guiden lassen,also annähernd das Maximum an Hilfe erhalten, daran stören dass der Babs beim Drill geholfen wurde.
> 
> Hilfe ist Hilfe, scheiß egal ob vor oder nach dem Biss.


 

Ok mit Team Boddenangeln raus fahren ist das selbe wie im Hafen einen anderen Angler zu fragen, an welchen Stellen gut gefangen wird in Moment|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratich bin erstaunt, ich mache mein Leben lang Guiding bei meinem Vater und habe es gar nicht mitbekommen, so was aber auch...


----------



## Pupser (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Also eines wurde definitiv erreicht - sie ist wieder schwer im Gespräch, alleine hier. 11 Seiten und 106 Beiträge in nichtmal 24 Stunden.
Respekt, Marketing ist alles!


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ok mit Team Boddenangeln raus fahren ist das selbe wie im Hafen einen anderen Angler zu fragen, an welchen Stellen gut gefangen wird in Moment|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratich bin erstaunt, ich mache mein Leben lang Guiding bei meinem Vater und habe es gar nicht mitbekommen, so was aber auch...


Soviel zu hinkenden Vergleichen 

Nur muss ich aber wirklich weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Du bist nämlich noch den Beweis deiner Behauptung schuldig hier seit Seite 1, dafür das sie keine Hilfe bekommen hat...


Habe ich nie behauptet.

Nur darauf hingewiesen, dass wer so was öffentlich als Behauptung statt als Vermutung schreibt, das nach deutschem Recht auch beweisen können sollte.

Richtig lesen hilft.

Sich mit Mods trotz Verwarnung anlegen weniger..

Nur als Tipp..



Pupser schrieb:


> Also eines wurde definitiv erreicht - sie ist wieder schwer im Gespräch, alleine hier. 11 Seiten und 106 Beiträge in nichtmal 24 Stunden.
> Respekt, Marketing ist alles!


#6#6#6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Pupser schrieb:


> Also eines wurde definitiv erreicht - sie ist wieder schwer im Gespräch, alleine hier. 11 Seiten und 106 Beiträge in nichtmal 24 Stunden.
> Respekt, Marketing ist alles!


 

Denke positives Marketing hätte mehr gebracht, denn beim Dietmar war es wohl auch nicht förderlich nach seinem Kadaverdrill:q:q:q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du warst also dabei?
> Dann erzähl mal....
> 
> Oder vermutest das nur?


 

Das Gegenstück zu unserem gelöschten Kollegen, also beweise auch du das ihr nicht geholfen wurde, wenn du seine Aussage anzweifelst....


Und schon wieder gedroht, kannst nicht anders?


----------



## chris1974 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du schwallst doch aber auch die ganze Zeit nur rum hier, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, wat meinste, hat se den selbst ausgedrillt oder hat se nich?


Glaube ich nicht. Ist mir auch egal, weil ich sie so und so nicht mag. Es geht darum das hier obskure Thesen und irrwitzige Vergleiche von Personen aufgestellt werden, die noch nie einen Bullen von dem Format am Band hatten und auf jeden eingedroschen wird (Neider, Chauvinist, ..) der Zweifel hegt. Ist einfach nur erbärmlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das Gegenstück zu unserem gelöschten Kollegen, also beweise auch du das ihr nicht geholfen wurde, wenn du seine Aussage anzweifelst....
> 
> 
> Und schon wieder gedroht, kannst nicht anders?



Und Du?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich vermute gar nix.
> 
> Weder so noch so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trollhorn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Ist mir auch egal, weil ich sie so und so nicht mag. Es geht darum das hier obskure Thesen und irrwitzige Vergleiche von Personen aufgestellt werden, die noch nie einen Bullen von dem Format am Band hatten und auf jeden eingedroschen wird (Neider, Chauvinist, ..) der Zweifel hegt. Ist einfach nur erbärmlich.



Es ist nur ein kleiner Unterschied ob man Zweifel hegt oder aber sofort Behauptungen aufstellt die man nicht beweisen kann.


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Rund 500 Hits die Stunde... Nich schlächt...


----------



## Jose (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

kati, kati...


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Mist hab´Feierabend und kann erst zu Hause weiterlesen.....
Egal gefangen ist gefangen und damit ist sie nicht die letzte.... da der Fisch noch lebte... Letzte Platz ist immer noch der tote Zander Fischer, dessen Name mir grad´nicht einfällt.#t


----------



## Vanner (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Leute, kommt wieder runter.
 Der Fisch ist ne Granate, Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Jose schrieb:


> kati, kati...


|rotwerden  
Ich hab nur die Billiardkugel etwas angestubst und dann... :vik:


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Glückwunsch Babs.

Jungs, habt ihr nicht besseres zu tun, als euch anzuzicken? Wie wärs mit Fingernägel lackieren oder Beine rasieren?|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Mit so ziemlich jedem Profiangler kann ich mittlerweile wenig anfangen, gerade im Wallerbereich. Der eine schreibt, dass man mal schnell abends mehrere Fische fangen kann, der andere hat natürlich sofort beim ersten Versuch mit seiner absoluten Neuentwicklung in Deutschland Erfolg, der nächste präsentiert seinen x-ten 2m+ Fisch. Das ist leider nur noch Marketing und für mich wirklich störend.

Hut ab, für andere, die mehr erklären, zwar mitunter auch für eine Marke stehen, aber auch deutlich sagen, dass man es auch anders machen kann und wie zäh es manchmal ist.

Top Fisch, der hier präsentiert wurde. Wie auch immer da die Hintergründe aussehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Eisbären sollen angeblich Linkshänder sein....


----------



## DUSpinner (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht. Nettes Mädel, geiler Fisch. Man(n) was will man mehr. Petri Heil der Fängerin und den Guides.
Dank der tlw. hier vertretenen typisch deutschen Zweiflern, Neidern, Chauvinisten erhält sie eine Plattform zur besseren Vermarktung. Ziel erreicht!


----------



## zorra (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Denke positives Marketing hätte mehr gebracht, denn beim Dietmar war es wohl auch nicht förderlich nach seinem Kadaverdrill:q:q:q


 ..jo bei dem hats was gebracht der ist ab dem 1.7 bei Westin....aber wo ist Babs nächstes Jahr?
gr.zorra


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Hut ab !

Innerhalb 24h 123 Beiträge und über 5.000 Klicks...

Worum gings nochmal ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Darum:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> 
> *Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski​*
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Was meint ihr, ob die den wohl selbst gefa...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, ob die den wohl selbst gefa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber 110%ig !!!!!

Wäre sie nur für's Foto zu dem Schleimer in Graben gehüpft, hätte sie nur das Bikini-Oberteil angehabt :m


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber 110%ig !!!!!
> 
> Wäre sie nur für's Foto zu dem Schleimer in Graben gehüpft, hätte sie nur das Bikini-Oberteil angehabt :m



 Das beste Argument bisher!!! 

Das ist so Hammer hier, ich kann nicht mal Kaffee trinken...sonst spuck ich auf´n Bildschirm...

Verluste sind auch schon zu beklagen ja? Ein abgemeldeter User, ein gesperrter, der Mod is pissig...das is ja besser als Comedy  !


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Der Mod is nicht pissig, räumt nur auf ...


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, ob die den wohl selbst gefa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An was erinnert mich das bloß??? :q
Achja...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STfoUg36E0g

oder die hollöndische Variante.... :q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs63f6jTcPc


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ach kommt Leute, zwei bis drei Runden gehn noch!! Sonst hab ich hier heute nicht so viel zu lachen...

Also hat sie den nun allein gefangen und auch ausgedrillt? Oder... ???


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich verstehe... nicht.* Nettes* *Mädel, geiler Fisch*. _Man(n)_ was will man mehr. .....Vermarktung. Ziel erreicht!




Irgendwas stimmt daran nicht , nur was?
Ach ja, der's geschrieben hat schient eine innige Beziehung zu Fischen zu haben:m


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Booh seit  ihr alle genervt,das Babs den Fisch nicht im Bikini ( oder oben ohne ) präsentiert hat...#c
Also von meiner Seite erst mal Perti zu dem Wels.#6


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=5315&page=1&start=0&ndsp=50&ved=0CCMQrQMwAQ


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Oder doch lieber: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=1245&page=1&start=0&ndsp=55&ved=0CCEQrQMwAA


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Moin!
Viel schlimmer als den ganzen Bohei um die zwei Fangfotos mit nett anzuschauender Garnitur finde ich die Tatsache, das zu dem Thema in drei Tagen schon 135 mal gepostet wurde, genau soviele, wie sich in drei Wochen zu einem Mausklick zur Abstimmung "Was ist euch der aktuelle DAFV wert" aufgerafft haben. Da platzt mir echt der Sack !!
Deutschland, einig Anglerland !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Jose (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Moin!
> Viel schlimmer als den ganzen Bohei um die zwei Fangfotos mit nett anzuschauender Garnitur finde ich die Tatsache, das zu dem Thema in drei Tagen schon 135 mal gepostet wurde, genau soviele, wie sich in drei Wochen zu einem Mausklick zur Abstimmung "Was ist euch der aktuelle DAFV wert" aufgerafft haben. Da platzt mir echt der Sack !!
> Deutschland, einig Anglerland !!!
> 
> ...




also. was tun?
frau doktor im bikini zeigen?
dann klickt da keiner mehr :m


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Moin!
> Viel schlimmer als den ganzen Bohei um die zwei Fangfotos mit nett anzuschauender Garnitur finde ich die Tatsache, das zu dem Thema in drei Tagen schon 135 mal gepostet wurde, genau soviele, wie sich in drei Wochen zu einem Mausklick zur Abstimmung "Was ist euch der aktuelle DAFV wert" aufgerafft haben. Da platzt mir echt der Sack !!
> Deutschland, einig Anglerland !!!
> 
> ...



Hier kann man sich doch viel besser aufregen und sich gegenseitig hochschaukeln:m

 Beim DAFV ist das Potenzial für Aufreger doch bald erschöpft. Da passiert eh nix.

 Das angelnde Blondchen polarisiert eben mehr als der passive, selbstgefällige, lahme Verwaltungshaufen. 

 @ Jose: Lass bitte die Klamotten der Frau Dr. an. Das will keiner sehen.#d


----------



## DUSpinner (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt daran nicht ,* nur was?*
> Ach ja, der's geschrieben hat schient eine innige Beziehung zu Fischen zu haben:m



Dein überflüssiger Kommentar..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Offtopic an:


Jose schrieb:


> also. was tun?
> frau doktor im bikini zeigen?
> dann klickt da keiner mehr :m


Mich im Bikini?
Offtopic aus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich im Bikini?



Euch beide zusammen im Bikini!


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Jose schrieb:


> frau doktor im bikini zeigen?


Hehe... was gibt es als Prämie für denjenigen, der von ihr ein String-Foto anschleppt? :q


----------



## Lommel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> 
> Mich im Bikini?
> Offtopic aus



Du hast zumindest grössere Brüste :#2:


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Lommel schrieb:


> Du hast zumindest grössere Brüste :#2:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Euch beide zusammen im Bikini!



In _einem_ Bikini, mit 'nem Waller dazwischengequetscht...


----------



## Pupser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Dann würde ich doch gerne mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, ob sie denn nun die kpl. Strecke selbst gedrillt hat, oder doch nicht?!?!?


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Kleiner Zwischenstand:
Ihr bisheriger PB-Thread "Hechtrekord von Babs" hat es immerhin in der Zeit vom 03.07.-02.08.2012 auf 194 Beiträge und 20 Seiten geschafft!
Hatte nach zwei Tagen aber erst knapp über 60 Beiträge und 7 Seiten und kam nach hinten raus daher nochmal mächtig gewaltig!

Hier sind wir nun nach noch nicht mal ganzen 2 Tagen bei 15 Seiten und inkl diesem Beitrag bei Nr.148!

Geht hier also für die Marketingtrulla noch was?


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Dann wartet nochmal 'ne Viertelstunde.
 Bin nur kurz im Supermarkt; 'nen Six-Pack und büschen Knabberkram holen....


----------



## Pupser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Ach so, zu dem Foto noch.
Ich find das ja ein beeindruckendes und recht ansehnliches Tierchen.
Und der Waller ist auch nicht zu verachten.
:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Jose*
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht verzagen, sondern gleich kompetente (Marketing-)Experten fragen :q:

http://www.string-emil.de/


----------



## LdaRookie (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

So viele echte Kerle hier... also ehrlich... Von wegen bei der Statur könnte man sowas nicht drillen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNxeRBi1KvM

Nur mal reinschauen... das ist ne 17jährige mit 52kg Körpergewicht... Die macht da unter anderem mal eben einen Squat Clean mit 85kg... 

Die würde im Zweifelsfall jeden von den Neidern hier im Thread direkt mit raus drillen wenn ihr danach wäre... Die "Trulla" über die hier alle reden macht wzar sicherlich keinen Kraftsport, aber es gibt überhaupt keinen grund, warum die mit der richtigen Bremseinstellung nicht den Fisch auch ganz alleine drillen können soll... Und mir hat auch schon en Kumpel Fische gekäschert... deswegen habe ich den trotzdem selber gefangen...

Immer sofort diese Neider und Internettrolle... echt ätzend...


----------



## vermesser (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Beeindruckend? Wäre nicht das erste Attribut für das Tierchen...aber gut. Ansehnlich...joa...


----------



## RF64 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Mein fettes "Petri heil" an Babs. Respekt. Ich bin auf "Babs" schon ein wenig neidisch. Warum? Weil sie es geschafft hat, ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen. Und das noch recht erfolgreich. Also, wer ist nun "blond"?

Ich finde es Schade, dass sich manche hier so negativ über die Fängerin äußern und sie nicht einmal kennen! 

Leute, wir alle können dieses Forum nutzen um Meinungen auszutauschen und dann kommen einige wenige, die hier frei drehen? Wenn ich zu Hause Gäste empfange, die sich so benehmen, fliegen sie raus. Von daher finde ich es absolut korrekt, wenn sich ein Mod von diesen "Gästen" verabschiedet. 

RF64


----------



## Schugga (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen, sondern gleich kompetente (Marketing-)Experten fragen :q:
> 
> http://www.string-emil.de/


 
DEN GIBT'S NOCH!?!??! |bigeyes




RF64 schrieb:


> Also, wer ist nun "blond"?


 
Hier!
Ich!

****************

So, wo ich jetzt schonmal hier bin: hat noch wer Popcorn und ein Bierchen für mich?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



RF64 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf "Babs" schon ein wenig neidisch. Warum? Weil sie es geschafft hat, ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen. Und das noch recht erfolgreich. Also, wer ist nun "blond"?



"Blond" ist,wer meint dass das Hobby zum Beruf machen keine Schattenseiten hat[emoji6]


----------



## RF64 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> "Blond" ist,wer meint dass das Hobby zum Beruf machen keine Schattenseiten hat[emoji6]



Stimmt, auch Neid wird erarbeitet. 

RF64


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Booah ist doch mal echt geil...
Jetzt warten alle auf die Szene mit dem Duschen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNxeRBi1KvM


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen, sondern gleich kompetente (Marketing-)Experten fragen :q:
> http://www.string-emil.de/




Ich will eigentlich gar nicht wissen, was für "Recherchen" man betreiben muß, um auf solche Seiten zu stoßen!|bigeyes




Schugga schrieb:


> DEN GIBT'S NOCH!?!??! |bigeyes



Ohne weitere Worte...

#h


----------



## Purist (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> "Blond" ist,wer meint dass das Hobby zum Beruf machen keine Schattenseiten hat[emoji6]



Die ist doch gar nicht blond, das war Wasserstoffperoxid.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Wen interessiert der Waller?

Modelt die Kleine eigentlich nur oder angelt die auch?


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



> Ich will eigentlich gar nicht wissen, was für "Recherchen" man betreiben muß, um auf solche Seiten zu stoßen!|bigeyes


Ganz einfach: 

Angelinfos zum Bodensee (wo der Typ offenbar herkommt) suchen und dann aufmerken, wenn die Suchmaschine nebenbei bzw. offenbar durch geografische Suchbegriffe (in diesem Fall "Bodensee") fehlgeleitet und wiederum dabei offenbar das parallel eingegebene "Angeln" ignorierend (null Plan, wie auch immer das geht/passieren kann - bin kein IT-Freak) irgendwelche potenziellen Skurrilitäten mit Erheiterungspotenzial in der Ergebnisliste andeutet.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Nen Wels hat sie jedenfalls schon mal selbst gedrillt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHeYgY3lGm8

und es ist müssig darüber zu diskutieren ob und wenn und aber ... bei diesem Fisch..... siehe Post 1


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> 
> Angelinfos zum Bodensee (wo der Typ offenbar herkommt) suchen und dann aufmerken, wenn die Suchmaschine nebenbei bzw. offenbar durch geografische Suchbegriffe (in diesem Fall "Bodensee") fehlgeleitet und wiederum dabei offenbar das parallel eingegebene "Angeln" ignorierend (null Plan, wie auch immer das geht/passieren kann - bin kein IT-Freak) irgendwelche potenziellen Skurrilitäten mit Erheiterungspotenzial in der Ergebnisliste andeutet.



Das ist schon witzig. Ich hatte gestern auch eine Auswertung von Suchbegriffen auf dem Tisch, die zu einem Portal geführt haben, mit dessen Hilfe man Kita-Plätze buchen kann. Einer davon lautete: _two men and a horse _. Hmm...


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

...neben Waller hat sie auch noch GT`s, riesige Barracudas und einen Schwertfisch gefangen! Viele Fische die die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) hier im Board noch nicht einmal an die Leine bekommen werden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knazcNa2-XI

Wer bissle über den Tellerrand schaut, wird feststellen dass Frauen genausogut/schlecht wie Männer fischen  - nicht überall fischen so wenige Frauen wie in D`land.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPPp7TjdjdI

Gegenfrage: warum den auch nicht? 

Oder dieser Rekord:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_iHll3l1ls
lg

PS.
Aber echte Jungs fangen ihre Schwertfische ja mit Handleine, so wie dieser versierte Angler :m
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13KDRyoUD9k

|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



glavoc schrieb:


> ...neben Waller hat sie auch noch GT`s, riesige Barracudas und einen Schwertfisch gefangen! Viele Fische die die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) hier im Board noch nicht einmal an die Leine bekommen werden.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knazcNa2-XI
> 
> https://


 
 Hast ja vollkommen recht.
 Aber wer ist diese Brünette im Video ?!?


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich gar nicht wissen, was für "Recherchen" man betreiben muß, um auf solche Seiten zu stoßen!|bigeyes
> 
> Ohne weitere Worte...
> 
> #h



Der Vogel war Anfang 2000 wohl schon Kult und hat in diversen Büros echten Startseitenkultstatus errungen, wenn man seinen Rechner auch nur für wenige Sekunden aus dem Blick verlor und nicht gesperrt hat... :q


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*

Na Babs natürlich, blond hat sie sich die Haare nur gefärbt, um mehr als 170 Beiträge hier im Boardi n so kurzer Zeit zu erhalten^^. Aber als echter Anglerprofi weiß sie ja schliesslich welche Köder sie auslegen muß!!  damit die Jungs anbeissen...


----------



## Schugga (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Einer davon lautete: _two men and a horse _. Hmm...



***Offtopic***
Tragisch: nach dem Film war es dann nur noch_ one man and a horse_....der andere _man _hat das Treffen mit dem _horse _nicht überlebt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Denke positives Marketing hätte mehr gebracht, denn beim Dietmar war es wohl auch nicht förderlich nach seinem Kadaverdrill:q:q:q





zorra schrieb:


> ..jo bei dem hats was gebracht der ist ab dem 1.7 bei Westin....



Also ich sehe das jetzt eher als Abstieg vonner 1.Bundesliga in die Regionalliga, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Erneut Riesenwels für Babs Kijewski*



Franky schrieb:


> Der Vogel war Anfang 2000 wohl schon Kult ...


Irgendwie war ich nach dem Anklicken des Links froh, dass dieser "Kult" bisher komplett an mir vorbei gegangen ist. #t


----------

